# Revista Visão com capa de foto colocada no fórum



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2010 às 10:59)

Uma foto retirada pelo Rozzo do temporal de sábado é hoje capa da revista Visão.

Parabéns Rozzo...a foto é excelente sem dúvida.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2010 às 11:30)

Muitos Parabéns *rozzo*!!

A fotografia está brutal!


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2010 às 11:48)

Parabéns *rozzo*!

Sem dúvida uma foto magnífica! 


Será que no interior da revista terão a célebre foto da "neve em Carcavelos"?


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2010 às 12:07)

Parabéns Rozzo!!!   



E a todos os participantes desta "casa" que semanalmente vêm colocar imagens espectaculares do nosso belo país!


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2010 às 12:09)

Será que numa nova edição iremos poder ver o rozzo numa reportagem paga pela Visão a passar férias nas seichelles? 

Parabéns Rozzo! Grande momento sem dúvida!


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2010 às 12:35)

Já comprei a Visão.

Muitas páginas e pouca informação técnica. A maioria da reportagem baseia-se em testemunhos pessoais.

Explicação sobre o NAO e apresenta um gráfico da EMA do Geofísico que nos meses de DEZ-JAN-FEV registou o maior valor de precipitação desde 1860.


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2010 às 12:55)

Parabéns Rozzo!

Grande foto


----------



## PDias (4 Mar 2010 às 16:56)

Boa tarde,
 no blog de Jeff Masters também existe uma fotografia do Rozzo.
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=1440


----------



## trepkos (4 Mar 2010 às 17:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Já comprei a Visão.
> 
> Muitas páginas e pouca informação técnica. A maioria da reportagem baseia-se em testemunhos pessoais.
> 
> Explicação sobre o NAO e apresenta um gráfico da EMA do Geofísico que nos meses de DEZ-JAN-FEV registou o maior valor de precipitação desde 1860.



Nós acabamos por comprar a visão no Oriente para a vermos pelo caminho 

Parabéns ao rozzo pela excelente foto!


----------



## Johnny Storm (4 Mar 2010 às 17:43)

Parabéns ao Rozzo pela foto!

Relativamente ao conteúdo, é lamentável a falta de cuidado dos jornalistas nos detalhes técnicos. Só para dar dois exemplos:

1) (...) Rui Salgado, investigador do Centro de Geofísica da União Europeia (...) 

O Rui é investigador do CGUE, mas UE quer dizer Universidade de Évora!!

2) No capítulo "Península a descoberto" pode ler-se a pérola: "Estas depressões produzem-se tipicamente nos pólos". Não sei se hei de rir se hei de chorar...

Mas a Visão não é a única com notícias falaciosas. Nesta notícia do DN de hoje, diz-se que 

"*Precipitação: Centro de Geofísica prevê 60 mm/3 horas*

Os valores do IM não são tão drásticos quanto as previsões do Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa, núcleo de investigação dependente da Faculdade de Ciências.

O mapa meteorológico com o modelo regional que ontem esteve a circular pelos 'e-mails' de muitos madeirenses, previam níveis de precipitação que se aproximam dos registos no último dia 20. O Centro de Geofísica revelava, conforme análise do mapa ao lado, um pico da precipitação apontado para as 21 horas de hoje. O índice da chuva no maciço montanhoso da ilha da Madeira e também no Porto Santo ascende a 60 mm em apenas 3 horas. À mesma hora, o IM - que é em Portugal a autoridade nacional para a meteorologia aeronáutica - estima a ocorrência de 40 a 60 mm (em 6 horas), ou seja, 20 a 30 se o cálculo de volume de precipitação considerado for de 3 horas. Esta diferença resulta dos diferentes modelos fisico-matemáticos usados na análise. Questionado pelo DIÁRIO, o IM recusou comentar. Sabe-se que os modelos do IM foram testados. Os da Faculdade, são instrumentos de investigação. Falíveis? São ambos."

O IM usa dados do modelo do ECMWF e o Centro de Geofísica usa o modelo MM5, desenvolvido pelo Pennsilvanya State University e pelo NCAR, duas prestigiadíssimas instituições americanas. O modelo é utilizado em incontáveis estudos (inclusive de validação) realizados por cientistas em todo o mundo! 

Enfim, ainda me consigo chatear com certas coisas que leio nos jornais...


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2010 às 18:27)

Granda Rozzo  Parabens


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Mar 2010 às 19:13)

A foto está magnífica, parabéns *Rozzo*!

Nota-se um pouco de sol o que veio beneficiar ainda mais os contrastes e um pouco de cor que em dias cinzentos é mais difícil de conseguir.


----------



## iceworld (4 Mar 2010 às 19:26)

Bravo. Bela foto sem dúvida.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2010 às 20:21)

Uii que o ego do _moiço_ vai crescer, parabéns pela foto rozzo


----------



## squidward (4 Mar 2010 às 20:36)

Grande foto do *rozzo* 

Mais uma vez o Fórum está de Parabéns


----------



## Minho (4 Mar 2010 às 21:50)

Grande notícia!

Parabéns rozzo


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2010 às 21:55)

É uma belíssima foto, já a tinha visto anteriormente no blog do Jeff Masters.

Parabéns.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2010 às 22:21)

Parabéns Rozzo. Foto espectacular.


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Mar 2010 às 12:44)

A foto é excelente. Parabéns! 

Quanto ao conteúdo do artigo, pelo que percebi dos comentários anteriores, não justifica a compra da revista. Certo?


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2010 às 13:32)

Jota 21 disse:


> A foto é excelente. Parabéns!
> 
> Quanto ao conteúdo do artigo, pelo que percebi dos comentários anteriores, não justifica a compra da revista. Certo?




Só por ter na capa uma fotografia de um membro do fórum justifica sempre! Nem que a revista fosse toda a abordar o tema "mini-tornados"


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Mar 2010 às 16:11)

Boas

Parabéns Rozzo,  já se vai tendo ai um  bom grupo de stormchasers em todas as suas vertentes.

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2010 às 16:15)

Foto muito bem conseguida, rozzo, parabéns, grande testemunho.


----------



## GARFEL (5 Mar 2010 às 17:30)

mesmo com estes parabens todos 
acho todos não são demais
capa de revista uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.quantos não gostariam
parabens


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2010 às 19:30)

Sinceros parabéns ao rozzo. 

Os media já vão reparando e, acima de tudo, dando importância àqueles que vivem isto com paixão.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2010 às 19:55)

Está, de facto, uma foto espectacular, digna de _capa de revista_ !

Os meus parabéns, *rozzo*.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Mar 2010 às 22:54)

Espectáculo de foto!
Muitos parabéns *rozzo*!


----------

